# Has anybody ever camped here (in NE) before?



## Sterling (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi there, 

I've never camped at Turkey Creek but you might like to check out Indian Caves State Park, NE. Here is the link: Campground Details - Indian Cave SP, NE - ReserveAmerica - [NE]

Good Luck!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

